# Smoked Cheese: First of the Year



## thebig1 (Nov 11, 2017)

With the temperature hitting stupid here yesterday and today, I decided that it was a great time to smoke some cheese.

I went and bought 5lb of Cooper Sharp cheese and 5lb of hot pepper cheese. Fired up the AMNPS with some apple pellets and left it go for 6 hours.

I left the cheese in the smoker all night to cool and mellow and vacuum sealed this evening for it's 2 week mellow.

The color looks amazing, I'm very excited to try it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2017)

Awesome color!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks great I think I still have enough to wait awhile points
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks like you got great color. Six hours I haven't gone that long yet. Usually I go three to three and a half. How strong a flavor do you get at six compared to three? Point

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks Great, Big1 !!:)
Excellent color!!

Nice Job--Like!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice job!!  The cheese has beautiful color.
But that's sure a long smoke.  Like Chris, I don't smoke more that 2 to 3 hour.
Gary


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 12, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like you got great color. Six hours I haven't gone that long yet. Usually I go three to three and a half. How strong a flavor do you get at six compared to three? Point
> 
> Chris





garyhibbert said:


> Nice job!!  The cheese has beautiful color.
> But that's sure a long smoke.  Like Chris, I don't smoke more that 2 to 3 hour.
> Gary



Thank you everyone. Chris and Gary, I personally think that it adds a great flavor to the cheese but please give me 2 weeks to try it before trying your own. I want to make sure that it's good. 

I leant a friend of mine the AMNPS and he has the same smoker that I do. He did his cheese for 6 hours and gave me a block. I absolutely love it. 

He actually does cheese for a guy who likes a 24 hour smoke on his cheese. 

This is the first time that I've done cheese in my MES. Everything prior was on my offset. One thing that I noticed was that everything is more concentrated in the MES due to it's more confined space. 

Next time try a block. Take the bulk of your cheese off at 3 hours. Leave a few blocks on. Take one off at 4 hours, another at 5 hours, and another at 6 hours. That'll allow you to determine what you prefer. 

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2017)

thebig1 said:


> Thank you everyone. Chris and Gary, I personally think that it adds a great flavor to the cheese but please give me 2 weeks to try it before trying your own. I want to make sure that it's good.
> 
> I leant a friend of mine the AMNPS and he has the same smoker that I do. He did his cheese for 6 hours and gave me a block. I absolutely love it.
> 
> ...




Like you Chad, I like longer times too, but I always use a "Light Smoke".
Like most smoking, a long time with light smoke is Great, but even a short time with heavy smoke can be bad.
I believe if yours was going to be bitter, it would be a darker color. Your color looks Great !!

Bear


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you Bear, that means a lot coming from a member such as yourself. 

I certainly hope that it tastes as good as it looks.


----------

